# UKC Rally Title



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Big congrats to you and Sookie! Well done!! She looks lovely with her fresh groom too!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Terrific, Sookster... 

I don't think we have that Sit-Spin-Sit station in our course. Well done!

But hahaha on the Weave, eh? The dogs are perfect. It's the handlers that gotta give themselves a slap once in a while!  lol


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Terrific, Sookster...
> 
> I don't think we have that Sit-Spin-Sit station in our course. Well done!
> 
> But hahaha on the Weave, eh? The dogs are perfect. It's the handlers that gotta give themselves a slap once in a while!  lol


It's a "halt, pivot right, halt" then a "halt, pivot left, halt" on that course. And yeah, I don't know what I was thinking on the weaves. I just walked right past the cone haha. I think maybe I had spiral on my brain since we had just done it and that's what I was going into. I totally threw Sookie off though and it took a bit to get her back with me.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! I love those rainbow new title ribbons. 

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations! :cheers2:Sookster is such a winner, every which way possible!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your title!!! Sookie looks lovely in her smart haircut. I love that she is so happy to be working with you, such a happy tail throughout.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I just think Sookie is so pretty and she has brains, too! She's got it all. I have always thought Sookie was a special girl. Congratulations to you both!


----------

